# Any sugestions for dramatic soprano opera



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi guys, can you give me some suggestions for really dramatic, loud, over the top soprano pieces? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Verdi's Requiem


----------



## Rinaldino (Aug 2, 2012)

Turandot and das Ring von Nibelungen vol. 2 and 4. By dramatic soprano you mean the exact type of voice or just a soprano piece which happens to be impassioned and moving? 
Strauss Elektra is also recommended. In a different way, Nabucco shows some powerful singing too.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Rinaldino said:


> Turandot and das Ring von Nibelungen vol. 2 and 4. By dramatic soprano you mean the exact type of voice or just a soprano piece which happens to be impassioned and moving?


yeah voice - and loud orchestra! Kinda like -

Die Zauberflöte, K. 620, Act 2: Arie: Der Hölle Rache Kocht in Meinem Herzen (Königin)


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Rinaldino said:


> Turandot and das Ring von Nibelungen vol. 2 and 4. By dramatic soprano you mean the exact type of voice or just a soprano piece which happens to be impassioned and moving?
> Strauss Elektra is also recommended. In a different way, Nabucco shows some powerful singing too.


New love - Strauss Elektra...thanks!


----------



## Rinaldino (Aug 2, 2012)

Queen of the night is actually a light soprano role, but I guess I've understood what you are looking for... I'll try to think about something more appropriate, but what about these?


















Edit: You're welcome


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Rinaldino said:


> Queen of the night is actually a light soprano role, but I guess I've understood what you are looking for... I'll try to think about something more appropriate, but what about these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you thank you - exactly what I'm looking - any more would be grateful....

thanks


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Brunnhilde's Immolation Scene. 20-minute dramatic aria that ends Wagner's 16-hour Ring Cycle (it ain't over 'till the fat lady sings) and ushers in _Ragnarök_, the apocalypse of the Gods.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The _Liebestod_, (Love-Death) in which Tristan and Isolde's love finally finds consummation with death.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Couchie said:


> The _Liebestod_, (Love-Death) in which Tristan and Isolde's love finally finds consummation with death.


Many thanks - love them....anymore?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

belfastboy said:


> Many thanks - love them....anymore?


You haven't really heard these until you've heard them in context.

http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Der-Ring-Nibelungen-Cycle/dp/B0000042H4
http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Tristan-Isolde-Birgit-Nilsson/dp/B000001GXS


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Richard Strauss- _Salome_


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

MACBETH!





Also, GIOCONDA!





And IDOMENEO!





And the Queen of the Night is a dramatic coloratura soprano role. But since dramatic coloraturas don't come around much these days, light coloratura sopranos usually do it. But it is a dramatic role!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Not a soprano - dramatic mezzo: "Where shall I fly" from Handel's Hercules.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Brunnhilde's Immolation Scene. 20-minute dramatic aria that ends Wagner's 16-hour Ring Cycle (it ain't over 'till the fat lady sings) and ushers in _Ragnarök_, the apocalypse of the Gods.


I really favor the post-little-black-dress Deborah Voight here:





IMO, she is one of the best dramatic sopranos of our time.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

My favourite living dramatic soprano is the bulgarian singer Alexandrina Pendatchanska. She is possibly the definitive Elettra in Mozart's Idomeneo. Darker and more weighty than your average dramatic colotura, but sings with immense agility and control.




and I'd say she is equally good as Vitellia in La Clemenza di Tito





Another favourite of mine is Ghena Dimitrova, who is breathtaking as Abigaill in Nabucco.





Maria Callas as Norma (her finest hour)





Joan Sutherland as the titular heroine in Donizetti's Lucrezia Borgia.




Joan Sutherland has a reputation as a dramatic soprano, but I prefer her as Elvira (a lyric role) in I Puritani. That said, she is the best Lucrezia I know of.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Alexandrina Pendatchanska is amazing! Love that woman.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Started young too. Here she is at 17 singing an aria from La Traviata:


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Il Seraglio said:


> My favourite living dramatic soprano is the bulgarian singer Alexandrina Pendatchanska.


For me, there is no question. Waltraud Meier. The greatest living Wagner dramatic soprano. Seriously. Pendatchansky is great but can't touch Meier in my book.


----------

